# Luis's



## Ugly Kid Joe (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello there,

Here is something I prepared while waiting for the results from last October. It is a very good source to estimate when are you going to get results. This schedule was very similar to the April 2005 schedule.

TX was the first one and I think it was in the top ten also for April. They have a nice web where you will find first. Anyways, I hope that helps you if you are looking for a way to calm/ease your pain while waiting.

One more thing....Other than ELSES there are two or three more companies in charge of the test. ELSES is the fastest one.If yours is EES you better prepare yourself for a long waiting, except VA.

Good luck to all of you. Any questions, post it here.

GOD bless you all...

1) TX (Dec 28/05)

2) AZ ( Dec 27/05)

3) AR (Dec 27/05)

4) AL (Dec 28/05)

5) NC (Web site Dec 29/05)

6) FL (Dec 29/05)

7) MS (Dec 29/05)

8) OK (Dec 29/05)

9) VA (Dec 30/05)

10) MI (Dec 30/05)

11) IN (Dec 30/05)

12) TN (Dec 31 05)

13) MN (Dec/31/05)

14) AK (Jan 03/06)

15) NM ( Dec 30/05)

16) WV (Dec/31/05)

17) KY (Dec/30/05)

18) WA (Dec/31/05)

19) SD (Jan 02/06)

20) CO (web site Jan 02/06)

21) MT (web site Jan 02/06)

22) SC (Jan 03/06)

23) DC (Jan 03/06)

24) KS (Jan 04/06)

25) NE (Jan 04/06)

26) GA (Jan 05/06)

27) VT (Jan 05/06)

28) NH (Jan 05/06)

29) LA (Jan 05/06)

30) HI (Jan 05/06)

31) OH (Jan 06/06)

32) DE (Jan 06/06)

33) NV (Jan 06/06)

34) PA (Jan 07/06)

35) WI (Jan 07/06)

36) NY (Jan 09/06)

37) ME (Jan 11/06)

38) IL (Jan 12/06...Web site)

39) OR (Jan 12/06)

40) MD (Jan 13/06)

41) CT (Jan 13/06)

42) IA (Jan 14/06)

43) NJ (Jan 17/06)

44) MA (Jan 17/06)

45) UT (Last week of December)

46) Wyoming (Released the week of Jan 09/ @ Jan 14/06)

47) North Dakota (No time specified)

48) ID (Mailed out December 28/05)

49) Guam (Mailed out Jan 10/06)

50) Rhode Island (Jan 20/06...letters mailed Jan 18/09)

51) Missouri (Jan 23/06)

52) Puerto Rico (Jan 23/06)

53) Virgin Islands - No info

54) Mariana Islands - No info

The dates I put are the ones when the results were available for the first time for each state, in a web site or by mail. I did my best trying to be accurate. Feel free to correct if there is a mistake. I hope this will help candidates for future tests. Thanks to all of you that helped.

BRING IT ON!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

I was going to pin that ...................


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

Is GA_YJ actually Luis_PR?

Also, I think the Christmas and Thanksgiving Holidays HAVE to throw off the fall results timeline compared to the Spring results. Don't they?

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 7, 2006)

I would think so Ed (about the delay).


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

These reults came to my state on January 5th. That's one day less than 10 weeks. I would estimate that the April exam can make it about 2 weeks sooner because of so many people taking off time during Thanksgiving and Christmas- NCEES and ELSES people celebrate these holidays too, I believe! 

That would put our results to us one day less than 8 weeks, which is June 15th. I said June 16th a long time ago. So I am fully expecting results no later than the 16th. I don't care what Joey says!  :thumbsup:

That's two different theories I used based on two different sets of test results and I landed within a day of one another on my estimates. I think I have to be close.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2006)

> NCEES and ELSES people celebrate these holidays too, I believe!
> Ed


Are you sure about that?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

Not really. But I didn't want to have one of 'em lurking on the site and seeing me write anything otherwise! :thumbsup:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 7, 2006)

You have got to be kiddind. I'm in Missouri and getting anxious, but I seriously have to wait another 4 weeks past the earliest state... In fact, it's the last state of the union to send out results, and after Guam and tied with Puerto Rico???

This sucks. I'm writing my board.

:brick:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 7, 2006)

From a rep at the board's office:

Effective with the April 2006 examination, Missouri implemented a new policy

regarding the release of exam scores. Due to the recent implementation of

the Board's new policy, Missouri applicants should be among the first to

receive their exam scores.

We are always looking for ways in which to improve our services to our

applicants and, after doing some extensive research, we think we have

implemented an effective policy.

If there is anything else we can assist you with, please let me know.

** so no real info, other than they are making changes. How many states post on the web? Looked like 6-7, if this is effective, isn't that a relatively easy implementation?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

I wonder what they did? Perhaps coordinated with ELSES to have results go direct to the applicants?

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 14, 2006)

It would be nice to know if the states are mailing or if they just allow ELSES to send direct... FL and MT are obviously on top of things and other states should copy what they are doing.

Is there any way to tell from the letters? Are the one's that have come in from ELSES directly? Looks that way.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 14, 2006)

This sucks. According to this schedule Illinois won't get their results until June 28.

The Boss leaves on vacation June 30 and I go on vacation July 17. I would really like to get my raise before he leaves.

I am not sure I cam make it.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 15, 2006)

1) TX (Dec 28/05) - June 21st

2) AZ ( Dec 27/05) - June 21st

3) AR (Dec 27/05) - June 21st

4) AL (Dec 28/05) - June 21st

5) NC (Web site Dec 29/05) - June 21st

6) FL (Dec 29/05) - June 21st

7) MS (Dec 29/05) - June 21st

8) OK (Dec 29/05) - June 21st

9) VA (Dec 30/05) - June 21st

10) MI (Dec 30/05) - June 21st

11) IN (Dec 30/05) -June 21st

12) TN (Dec 31 05) - June 22nd

13) MN (Dec/31/05) - June 22nd

14) AK (Jan 03/06) - June 24th

15) NM ( Dec 30/05) - June 21st

16) WV (Dec/31/05) - June 22nd

17) KY (Dec/30/05) - June 21st

18) WA (Dec/31/05) - June 22nd

19) SD (Jan 02/06) - June 24th

20) CO (web site Jan 02/06) - June 23rd

21) MT (web site Jan 02/06) - June 23rd

22) SC (Jan 03/06) - June 24th

23) DC (Jan 03/06) - June 24th

24) KS (Jan 04/06) - June 24th

25) NE (Jan 04/06) - June 24th

26) GA (Jan 05/06) - June 24th

27) VT (Jan 05/06) - June 24th

28) NH (Jan 05/06) - June 24th

29) LA (Jan 05/06) - June 24th

30) HI (Jan 05/06) - June 24th

31) OH (Jan 06/06) - June 24th

32) DE (Jan 06/06) - June 24th

33) NV (Jan 06/06) - June 24th

34) PA (Jan 07/06) - June 24th

35) WI (Jan 07/06) - June 24th

36) NY (Jan 09/06) - June 26th

37) ME (Jan 11/06) - June 26th

38) IL (Jan 12/06...Web site) - June 26th

39) OR (Jan 12/06) - June 26th

40) MD (Jan 13/06) - June 26th

41) CT (Jan 13/06) - June 26th

42) IA (Jan 14/06) - June 26th

43) NJ (Jan 17/06) - June 26th

44) MA (Jan 17/06) - June 26th

45) UT (Last week of December) - June 26th

46) Wyoming (Released the week of Jan 09/ @ Jan 14/06) - June 26th

47) North Dakota (No time specified) - No idea

48) ID (Mailed out December 28/05) - June 29th

49) Guam (Mailed out Jan 10/06) - June 24th

50) Rhode Island (Jan 20/06...letters mailed Jan 18/09) - June 27th

51) Missouri (Jan 23/06) - June 30h

52) Puerto Rico (Jan 23/06) - June 30th


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 15, 2006)

If we take a week off for the holidays, he was right on schedule.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

Fuck! that means 2 more days for me. :angry:


----------



## Seajay (Jun 15, 2006)

This estimated schedule vexes me :angry:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, me too.

GRR. :kick:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, looks like he's off by 7 days about.

Ed


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2006)

FL, AZ, MT and WA have results aready. ohio is in too. so the past trend analysis ain't flying.

;guns; BRING ON AN ENVELOPE! ;guns;


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 15, 2006)

Does he mean this is when the #'s come in?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

rleon,

I think the schedule is supposed to be used to estimate when every state gets their results by any means I think. Those getting direct mail, those by website, etc,,, will get answers in these orders.

Looks like the ones that did come in did so about 7 days sooner, on average than his estimate. Some said it was because he did not allow a week for Christmas and Thanksgiving hoiliday setbacks. Don't know why many of the other early bloomers didn't come in yet though.

Yeah, I'm obsessed. :thumbsup: Hopefully it will slack off big time when that envelope comes in whithin the next day or two! 

Ed


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2006)

I heard that you might see your name on the PE list in CO before you get the envelope. Something else to obsess on!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2006)

Stupid question here, but CO examinees only right? In other words, someone from LA won't see their name on the CO list, correct? :dunno:

I know, its getting late and I am tired and burned out.

Ed


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2006)

not unless they applied for the CO PE. I know the burn out syndrome. when I check the list, I keep seeing a name that is similar to mine and have a nanosecond freakout. you think that I would have learned not to fall for this after the tenth time or so? I need some sleep!


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 17, 2006)

Missouri's board changed their policies and went from being the last to near the first group of states to receive results. I'm going to be mailing them next week giving them some props.

I recommend if you can, to support all boards to move to using ELSES direct mailings to test takers. It looks like it can cut off 1-2 weeks wait.

FYI - for those who are still waiting and frustrated.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2006)

The first post here has the schedule of results that Luis put together last year.

See what we've got ahead of us yet? oh boy.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

did we ever finish the one from last time?


----------



## gatormech_e (Oct 18, 2006)

i personally appreciate the hardwork it took for you guys to put that schedule together. it was helpful for estimating when i would get my FE results.

i anticipate using it again in April when i take the PE.

cool...

:danc


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2006)

I say take the exam first, worry about getting the results after.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2006)

VT,

I make a career of putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 18, 2006)

DV,

Your sig. says it all.

But I think that would just make too much sense.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, too much sense.

How nice would it be for a guy to know he didn't even get 40%, so he'd better start studying for the next go round?


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 18, 2006)

They're probably afraid it would take away too much control or power from them.

they'll say something like, we can't say for sure that 75% will pass or 40% will fail... blah, blah, blah.

I agree with your proposal and it makes PERFECT sense. Too bad we can't get a dialogue going with someone in power at NCEES.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2006)

There is NO reason 75% should not pass. That's for sure. So if you have above that before 'curving', why not find out, and move on with your life, and enjoy the raise.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 18, 2006)

I tend to give companies in capitalist countries the benefit of the doubt most of the time when it comes to efficiency but I will say the following:

They probably have an entire staff of people who's job it is to grade the exam and distribute the results out to the states. They need something to do, they only give tests twice a year.  Why would they want to scan the results and post them on the internet in a week? Without another company to compete with NCEES in the test giving business we all have to deal with whatever they decide to do.

It's kind of like Congress. Real reform or change or whatever you want to call it will probably never happen. Those idiots aren't going to do anything that's against their own personal interests. Term limits? Never happen. Tacking ridiculous pork onto bills the President has to sign, etc. Damn, the Republicans are just as bad ad the Democrats.

How the hell did I get on the subject of politics? 

All of that being said, I don't think NCEES is all that bad. 8 weeks isn't really completely ridiculous, I've got to believe there are some important safeguards going on within that timeframe. The states really should be ready to distribute results as soon as they get them from NCEES though. I'd be pissed if it took my state more than a week to make that happen.


----------



## benbo (Oct 18, 2006)

The wait wouldn't be that bad if people who failed didn't have to study for the exam again. In my case I passed, by some miracle, but in California we don't get the results until 12 weeks after the exam. In some ways that puts a Californian at a disadvantage to a Texan who gets their results in 8 weeks. Of course, you could start studying right away anyway, but realistically, who wants to do that?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

^ I sure as hell wouldn't.

I've heard of some people that take the weekend after the exam off, and then start studying again just in case.

I'd hate to spend those 8-10 weeks studying for nothing.


----------

